# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Shrimp Id needed

## mac2kw

Hi i have recently seen some weird things in my tank. I have quite a few little baby shrimps, now i cant get a photo because they are only tiny at the moment, but thought someone may be able to identify them. They have one claw bigger than the other, they are see through at the moment with red banding around the tail end and are about 1 cm long.

I Have tried to find photos of baby pistol shrimps and mantis but cant find any anywere.

----------


## Timo

> Hi i have recently seen some weird things in my tank. I have quite a few little baby shrimps, now i cant get a photo because they are only tiny at the moment, but thought someone may be able to identify them. They have one claw bigger than the other, they are see through at the moment with red banding around the tail end and are about 1 cm long.
> 
> I Have tried to find photos of baby pistol shrimps and mantis but cant find any anywere.


Sounds a bit like a snapping shrimp (Alpheus heterochaelis) hard to say without seeing it try to get a piccy m8.



Google>Images Alpheus for lots of different types like the pic above.

----------

